# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  En Oxamapa 1,800 HAS. de granadilla en peligro de perderse por enfermedades

## Bruno Cillóniz

Ing. Erwin Lagravere advierte sobre la difícil situación de productores.  *Por: Norma Rojas*    La granadilla es un cultivo muy rentable en Oxapampa pero 1,800 Has de este cultivo corren el riesgo de perderse por enfermedades y plagas si no se empieza a tomar las medidas fitosanitarias del caso. El agrónomo Erwin Lagravere especialista en este frutal advierte que los productores de esta provincia requieren urgente capacitación.  *¿Cuál es la situación del cultivo de la granadilla en Oxapampa?* Si bien es cierto que tenemos aproximadamente 1800 Has de granadilla en la Provincia de Oxapampa, y que es ya el principal cultivo de los agricultores de la zona, también se están presentando problemas sanitarios. Sucede que la semilla más utilizada es la mejorada (introducida de otro país), poseedora de buena presencia, buen tamaño, buen sabor. El punto clave es que es demasiado susceptible a las plagas y enfermedades. Frente a esto no hay intención de los organismos del Estado por hacer un trabajo serio y responsable para evitar que esta situación empeore y nos cause perdidas como pasó con el vecino país de Colombia donde murieron aproximadamente 1,000 Has. de granadilla por temas sanitarios, hace unos años atrás. Nos es de suma urgencia contar con inversión del gobierno central en temas de sanidad e Investigación.   **  *¿Cuánto de granadilla produce Oxapampa?* Oxapampa actualmente produce de 15 a 20 Tn / Ha /año, teniendo reportes de hasta 35/tn/Ha/año, con un precio inestable que va desde los S/. 15.00 hasta S/. 60.00 en algunas épocas del año.  El potencial de este cultivo es altísimo. El clima en el que estamos es propicio para desarrollar este cultivo y las condiciones más que favorables. Es una de las actividades que tienen mayor rentabilidad, la inversión en instalación por Hectárea está llegando a los S/. 15,000; y a los 7 meses de haber llevado a campo definitivo está empezando a producir.  Pero el cultivo tiene una duración de aproximadamente 4 años, en algunos casos no llegan ni a la primera producción por los problemas fitosanitarios.  Actualmente se realizan trabajos de pre siembra, como es la preparación de suelos donde va a ser plantada la granadilla para evitar los problemas de sanidad posteriores.  *¿Cuáles son los principales problemas que afronta este cultivo?* Los problemas del cultivo de la granadilla son: El Nematodo (Meloidogyne), es un patógeno con el cual debemos aprender a convivir de la mejor manera, las pérdidas son considerables a causa del mismo pero existen maneras de reducir la población y que éste no sea un problema.  La Seca Seca - Secadera (Nectria haematococca; amorfo: Fusarium solani): esta enfermedad solo se puede prevenir con un buen manejo de suelos y asegurar la calidad de los plantones a llevar a campo, esta enfermedad en la actualidad ha eliminado aproximadamente una 80 Has en la provincia y va en camino a ser un problemas más que serio.  El trabajo asociado de estos dos males es una bomba de tiempo, el nematodo penetra en la raíz, hace un orificio y el hongo tiene la puerta abierta para ingresar a la raíz y una vez que está en la misma, es casi imposible curarlo.    **  *¿Qué están haciendo los agricultores por enfrentarlos?* El 95% de los agricultores de la zona hacen trabajos empíricos, en instalación, manejo del cultivo y ese es el principal problema, dado a que no tienen conocimiento de los posibles problemas que pueda acarrear un manejo común y corriente. El factor económico les impide contratar a una persona especializada en el tema que pueda darles las pautas necesarias para poder hacer un buen trabajo.  No obstante se viene trabajando con injertos utilizando patrones de pasifloras mas rústicas que son en cierta forma tolerantes a los nemátodos y en cierta forma a la secadera; actualmente se tiene trabajos de hace 5 años con injertos de Tumbo (Passiflora quadrangularis) y con Maracuyá (Passiflora edulis), los cuales han dado buenos resultados siendo más fuerte el tumbo, ya que su área radicular es mucho mayor a de la maracuyá y éste al de la granadilla.   Por otro lado empresas privadas vienen realizando algunos trabajos de investigación con respecto a los dos problemas antes mencionados.    **   *¿Hace falta orientación, capacitación para los productores?* Así es, lo único que nos queda a nosotros los profesionales es hacer trabajos de concientización entre los productores y ver el tema de prevenir y tratar de recuperar lo que está casi perdido.  *¿Cuál ha sido la participación del Senasa o del Minag en este problema?* Las dependencias gubernamentales como el Senasa, la Agencia Agraria son más que nada tramitadores de documentos, mesa de recepción, más no hay ningún actuar de estas entidades que son las principales responsables por que estos problemas que aquejan nuestros productores, al no haber hecho un trabajo honesto. Por su parte la Universidad Daniel Alcides Carrión - Oxapampa, no cuenta con suficiente material logístico para realizar investigaciones, su poco presupuesto asignado por la sede central es un limitante para desarrollar nueva tecnología en este y demás cultivos de importancia en la zona. Pedimos más apoyo del Estado, que se involucre más con esta zona.  *Fuente: AgroNegociosPerú*Temas similares: Industria avícola peruana utiliza plantas medicinales para tratamiento de enfermedades en aves de corral GRANADILLA Enfermedades en fresa Derogar el decreto ley 1090 pondría en peligro el TLC con Estados Unidos Línea Gratuita para notificación de enfermedades en animales

----------

